# Grizzly Wood Threading and Die Set



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice review. Do they have other sizes available ?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I use these exclusively for the connectors on my clock frames. Very useful indeed. www.hardwoodclocks.com


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

yep you can get them at Grizzly 3/4 and 1/2 inch sizes.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you : )


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have a 1" from Woodcraft but will consider Grizzly for the other sizes


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have been wanting to do wooden threads but was discouraged by all the problems others had posted using router jigs, etc. I'll be having this set ASAP! Do you think they will tap and thread Jatoba?


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know about Jatoba, but it went thru the Padauk like butter!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I'm ordering mine tomorrow! Jatoba should make really good stock as it acts like steel!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Got the same sort of set some years back from Busy Bee tools, works realy well, just have to watch the dowels for roundness or you get some spots where the thread isn't full size.
mine's the 3/4 size and I bought both the through and bottoming taps.
The only modification I made was replacing the tap handles with the type that are used for metal taps, the originals were too light, bent like spaghetti
;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good review, thanks


----------



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know what the tpi is for this die? I couldn't find any info online.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

@Shane - I have the same one. It's a pretty coarse thread, maybe 8 tpi. I'll measure the tap when I get home and report back.


----------



## Gerry1942 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just bought the 3/4 tap and die from Grizzly. What kind of cutting fluid or lubricant is best to use ?


----------

